# How to get Fn+Fx hotkeys to run on my Asus 1005HA

## DeIM

Hi,

I can't get to run hotkeys on my Asus 1005HA with ACPI4Asus in kernel.

I've compiled it as modules:

```
# lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

eeepc_wmi               3901  0 

asus_wmi               11935  1 eeepc_wmi

wmi                     6740  1 asus_wmi
```

But only brightness works (it worked before modules incorporation also)

Thanks for any help.

----------

## jpc22

I have an asus laptop too , but only screen brightness, laptop display off and wifi on/off keys works by default on mine. (g53sx)

You can always set the other keys with keybinding. 

Enabling CONFIG_RFKILL: should get the wifi key operational.

----------

## DeIM

Thanks for advice.

CONFIG_RFKILL build but when I press Fn+F2 it switches between:

wireless network is disabled

and

wireless network is disabled by hardware switch

I use NetworkManager

dmesg:

```
[    1.555297] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

[   16.006391] asus_wmi: ASUS WMI generic driver loaded

[   16.013395] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   16.015552] asus_wmi: Initialization: 0x0

[   16.015630] asus_wmi: BIOS WMI version: 0.5

[   16.015755] asus_wmi: SFUN value: 0x0

[   16.024936] input: Eee PC WMI hotkeys as /devices/platform/eeepc-wmi/input/input7

[   16.333915] ath: phy0: ASPM enabled: 0x42

[   16.333925] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x60

[   16.333929] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[   16.333935] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[   16.333938] ath: Regpair used: 0x60

[   16.336420] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'

[   16.337352] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0

[   16.337373] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9285 Rev:2 mem=0xf8720000, irq=17

[   16.339743] asus_wmi: Backlight controlled by ACPI video driver

[   17.095622] udevd (1101) used greatest stack depth: 5868 bytes left

[   18.879260] EXT4-fs (sdb2): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   19.251038] Adding 1048572k swap on /var/swapfile.  Priority:-1 extents:4 across:1073148k 

[   19.251291] swapon (1309) used greatest stack depth: 5816 bytes left

[   20.554610] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 removed.

[   24.004655] atl1c 0000:01:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[   24.004790] atl1c 0000:01:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

[  301.788277] kworker/u:0 (6) used greatest stack depth: 5656 bytes left

[  438.923208] atl1c 0000:01:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Down

[  494.941201] atl1c 0000:01:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>
```

```
# lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

ath9k                  82419  0 

ath9k_common            1501  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              336464  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

ath                    12342  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw

mac80211              323973  1 ath9k

eeepc_wmi               3901  0 

cfg80211              149783  3 ath,ath9k,mac80211

asus_wmi               12797  1 eeepc_wmi

rfkill                 12135  2 cfg80211,asus_wmi

atl1c                  28570  0 

wmi                     6740  1 asus_wmi
```

----------

## DeIM

```
acpi_osi="Linux"
```

on grub kernel line did the wifi toggle trick   :Very Happy: 

But other keys don't work but I'm happy - wifi was the most important for me.

----------

## jpc22

Add backlight=vendor if you have a backlit keyboard, had forgotten to tell you about the acpi.

----------

